# First rule of woodturning...



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 12, 2020)

While I have turned a few items in the past, I am relatively new to woodturning as a whole. Today, I developed some rules...

Rule #1: Until you learn, and follow, the rules of woodturning, keep bandaids in both front pockets...

I developed this rule shortly after I decided to check the thickness of the wall of a bowl I was turning with my left hand. In an instant my left index finger found its way between the rest and the rapidly turning bowl rim. While it only remained there for a a fraction of a fraction of a second, it was still long enough for me to get the point. Fortunately, the only loss was some skin and as the friction generated by the rim against my finger had a cauterizing effect and there was no blood loss. Still, remarkably, I did have some bandaids in my shirt pocket and after a short pause, could continue to work and learn.

Rule #2: Do Not touch the work on the lathe with your bare hand while the lathe is still spinning.

(See explanation to Rule# 1)

Rule #3: Do Not look up from the work until you have completely removed the tool from anything that is still spinning.

I accidentally touched the far side of the bowl with the point of the tool and it popped it up and back toward my body. I did have a good grip on it and lived to learn another important lesson. I don't think a skew derives its name from the act of skewering, but the effect would be the same.

Rule #4: A face shield does more than simply keep the shavings and chips out of your face and shirt.

I had moved around to the other side of the lathe to work the inside of the bowl wall and I was doing quite well until the bowl simply disappeared... I saw something skittering away out the door of the shop and heard something else clattering around behind me. I had hit a crack and physics took over. Judging from the rate of disappearance, the face shield would have paid for itself 100X over had my head been a few more inches to the right. I found one half under the boat about 20 feet away and the other half wedged behind some shelving behind me.

Rule #5: Know when to quit an activity for the day.

The first bowl I did today turned out great. The second one had a giant chip come off the blank during the initial truing and after cutting another blank, it became the finger eating disappearing bowl. So, I decided to stop turning for the day and do something else that didn't entail the use of sharp tools or machinery.



I'm sure there are many more rules but these are what I learned today...

Alan

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## TimR (Dec 12, 2020)

Alan, good reminders! These are a good start to always think about. They become even more so when you turn with interrupted cuts, like natural edge bowls. I’ll add one more...
Read the consensus on max speeds as a function of diameter but learn to turn at half that speed. The need for high speed to produce a smooth finish is overrated and can be made up by keeping your tools very sharp and maintaining good fluid movement of your body. By slowing down, you decrease the forces exponentially that a projectile such as a bowl with a crack or shake will have when it comes apart. Learning to turn well at slower speeds will make you a better turner and a safer one too! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2020)

Lessons learned like this are important for all to heed! Last thing we need is to suffer an injury that could have been prevented! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your lessons Alan; all great reminders!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 13, 2020)

The learning curve is a slippery slope when you start greasing it with skin and blood....

Alan

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 13, 2020)

Thanks Alan for sharing. Yep, I learned several of those on my own and they are great reminders!!

And, to me, this is Woodbarter at its best. Thanks Alan, new day, hit the lathe again.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 13, 2020)

I managed to gnaw out the last Christmas gift bowl without issue. So, to save sanding time on the pastry boards I broke out the power planer. About halfway through planing the second board (of 3), I got sloppy again and pulled the dang thing off the work before it had stopped. It stopped cold though when it ate my untucked shirt tail. I only have sanding and finishing to do tomorrow and then I'm going to go fishing. My mind is obviously NOT on what I'm doing and I need a change of pace for a few days.

Alan

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 13, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> I managed to gnaw out the last Christmas gift bowl without issue. So, to save sanding time on the pastry boards I broke out the power planer. About halfway through planing the second board (of 3), I got sloppy again and pulled the dang thing off the work before it had stopped. It stopped cold though when it ate my untucked shirt tail. I only have sanding and finishing to do tomorrow and then I'm going to go fishing. My mind is obviously NOT on what I'm doing and I need a change of pace for a few days.
> 
> Alan


PSA to anybody going fishing with Alan ----- DO NOT STAND CLOSE to him while he cast the hooks out!! Just sayin!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 13, 2020)

Probably not a good idea to be in the same boat!

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 13, 2020)

Alan R McDaniel Jr said:


> Probably not a good idea to be in the same boat!
> 
> Alan


Given the above, fishing from the shore rather than a boat might be a better idea.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 13, 2020)

Maybe just watch a fishing show....

Alan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 13, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2020)

I love this! We need to keep this going. Well, maybe not your mishaps Alan, but definitely more handy tips.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 15, 2020)

Wasn't their an Andy Griffith about bad luck and boats? Henry Bennett being a jinx. One of the funniest scenes of all time (at least for me) is when the raffle is rigged so Henry should win it, but Henry pulls out the hat size label instead of a number!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Dec 15, 2020)

Our internet’s down. There was a fiber optic cut.

I didn’t do it!!!!

Alan

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 17, 2020)

I remember my first woodturning class, the guy teaching was yoda old and he said this” the lathe is the safest tool in ur shop, it is also the only one the will effin kill you!” Got our attention immediately , as it came from someone that blue language wasn’t expected from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

